# Wanted: Surfside Beach Rental Weekend of 1/27/23 to 1/29/23



## roski (Aug 15, 2013)

I am looking to see if anyone has a beachfront rental available down in Surfside the weekend of 1/27/23 to 1/29/23. My kid is wanting to go stay down at the beach for her birthday. I would prefer to go straight through the owner as opposed to paying all of these booking/misc fees. Thanks, Aaron


----------

